

Why We Lie - jkuria
http://danariely.com/2012/05/26/why-we-lie-from-wsj/

======
newscrunchtime
We lie for so many reasons. Some may lie to protect the interest of another
person or to escape from arguments.

------
rkudeshi
I know he's the original author, but probably best to share the full WSJ
article instead.

